
macOS Catalina 10.15.6 and 2020-004 Security Updates are Live - MrMacintoshBlog
Today, Apple released the following updates.<p>macOS Catalina 10.15.6 Update
Security Update for Mojave 10.14 - 2020-004
Security Update for High Sierra 10.13 - 2020-004
Patch &amp; Security information, Download Links, Version info + size for BridgeOS, Combo, Delta, Full Installer app included in the links below!<p>2020-004 update link coming soon.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mrmacintosh.com&#x2F;whats-new-in-the-macos-catalina-10-15-6-update-19g73&#x2F;
======
pinewurst
Also iOS 13.6 and Safari 13.1.2

